# Fast food... food that can be eaten whilst driving



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, its only fast cos it is easy to make and can be eaten whilst driving a fully laden truck down any motorway...

Slamdogs Muesli Mush

Easy to make, Macros are completely variable, depending on your diet and the ingredients...

150g Muesli

500g Plain Yoghurt (I use greek style but ordinary is fine)

100g vanilla protein powder (I use total protein from MP but any other is fine)

Honey or artificial sweetner (optional)

to make...

take a plastic tub big enough +50% for all the ingredients.

tip all the ingredients in. Shake vigorously for a couple of mins until all mixed. stick in fridge or straight into your lunch box and take to work.

what you get is the muesli soaking up a lmost all of the moisture from the yoghurt, making it like a desert but it can be any meal you like. One lot of ingredients makes 2 servings for me. The beauty of it is that you can change the macros to suit cutting or bulking. It all depends on which ingredients you add.

currently our local cooltrader shop is doing bags of jordans superfoods muesli for a quid a bag, it has berries, nuts and dried fruit in it which all swell up and turn really juicy. You can make it with rolled oats but it is a bit bland (I did try it...)

I wouldn't say it keeps forever, but i have no trouble with making up a tub, sticking it straight in my lunch box and it stll be good after 12 hours without being refrigerated at all. The weather hasnt been warm, but the cab of the truck is always somewhere between 22c and 24c thanks to air conditioning!

as for eating it whilst driving..... easy.. adjust the steering wheen so its tight on your quads... make sure the cruise control is on and eat with a spoon!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds nice that ill have to try it


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the beuaty of it is the fact that you can pretty much make it with anything you like. As long as your yoghurt and oat base is there then add fruit, nuts, seeds...

anything really that fits into your diet regime....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that the best you can do at the wheel mate ? How about a starter, main course and desert on the A1 (when it still had the roundabouts on it) !! Nah only kidding will give your recipe a try. I am a driver myself and realise the difficulty of eating right....nice one, cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds highly dangerous LOL


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds better than my cottage cheese/pb/cherry yoghurt/strawberry whey experiment.

Will try this, love muesli


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Con said:


> Sounds highly dangerous LOL


dangerous is getting in my way....

dangerous is slicing a black pudding, peeling of the plastic skin and eating it whilst flying down the A5 flat out fully laden with a trailer full of tins of soup... honest officer, it wasn't me tonight.....

as fer the muesli mush...

I did try it with some phd chocolate stuff (cant remember which one).. a bit too sickly but i think that was partly due to the fruit in the muesli over sweetening it.


----------

